Ask HN: What would a modern day impl of Zork look like (with ml/ai)? - rottyguy
======
mindcrime
That's a great question. I wish I had an answer for you. I've been fascinated
with text adventure games / interactive fiction for decades, but I haven't
really been playing much lately. As such, I haven't spent much time thinking
about what a "more modern" text game would look like.

At first blush, my instinct is to say that it wouldn't look much different
from any reasonably contemporary MUD. I mean, "text is text" on one hand. But
when you consider all the advances in tech since the origin of those text
games, it's hard to imagine that there _aren 't_ some really cool new things
that could be woven in.

At the very least, thanks for asking the question. Maybe it will spark an
interesting idea for somebody here, and indirectly lead to the rise of the
Next Great Text Adventure.

